# HAPPY BIRTHDAY WITCHIE FOR SATURDAY!!!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

[size=10pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY WITCHIE - HOPE YOU HAVE A FABULOUS DAY !!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

[fly][Happy Birthday Witchie[fly]

             

Have a good one

Love Sal xxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Have a fab day!!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Witchie

Hope it's a good one - enjoy the Greek experience!!! and a few glasses of







on your special day!!








]
















S
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Awww you are too sweet, thank you for your birthday messages - I see you are all showing off with your fabulous scrolling texts and things!! hee hee  

My greek friend that I met on another infertility board years ago emailed me last night out the blue so I have asked her to give me some tips on the menu!  Why didnt I think of that before?  Am a bit freaked out at the idea of eating "real food" again but am sure I can show some restraint for a single night!  Besides, I have all of next week til the Friday to burn it off again!! hee hee

So, im 36 on Saturday, does that make me still in my mid thirties or am I officially in my late thirties now?  Does it matter that I still only feel 25 even though, right this minute I look more like 55?   

Send me some good vibes and bubbles girls that the baby fairy will bless me with a fertilised eggie on my birthday!  I couldnt wish for a better present than that  

Oh, and as a special birthday treat Ive ordered some calorie free, point free, fat free, sugar free chocolate fudge cake, cheesecake and trifle to celebrate so you will all have to tuck in! 



Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY WITCHIE[/fly]

             

             

Have a fab time!!

K
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie

I got dd as my birthday present 6 years ago. I always blamed it on the extra glass of champers and hey presto baby made 3

Sal xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

witchy,

your as young as you feel and I'm sure 36 will be very young when I reach it in couple of years

Have a great day and hopeing for birthday miracle

Mrs H
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Witchie

            

Hope you have a lovely day

          ​


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie...hope you get a special present hun    

Have a great time and NO SLIM FAST is to be eaten/drunk on saturday


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* [/fly]


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WITCHIE

Hope you have a fab day

Jane xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope you have a fabulous day Witchie

Take care
Natasha x

and ps...you're still in your mid-thirties hun...I'm 37 going on 38 and will remain in my mid-thirties until I'm 70 !!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday for Saturday Witchie  
I hope you have a great day!!

Jo xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Enjoy yourself Witchie you deserve it

Sal xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Witchie

Hope you are having a lovely day

[fly]     [/fly]

Sam xx


----------

